# Pics from years gone by



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Since there are only a few days left til the muzzy hunt...I thought we could get everyone's blood goin by posting pics from previous years. Maybe give everyone something to dream about until Wednesday. Anyone want to start it off?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are a couple from recent years.[attachment=1:1gdevhzx]ButtsBuck.JPG[/attachment:1gdevhzx][attachment=0:1gdevhzx]HappyHunters.JPG[/attachment:1gdevhzx]

Pretty easy to see we are meat hunters.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with hunting for meat. Great pics! Thanks for sharing. C'mon guys....let's see what ya'll have got.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

This was my sons first big game kill. It was a very fun time with a perfect stalk and shot!! He is very excited to try and shoot a bigger one this year!![attachment=0:154n920y]Korts 3 pt 005.JPG[/attachment:154n920y]


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

A few pictures from last year..Not much luck on the muzzy hunt but it was a great place to be in.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Bears Butt, I want a cool mountain man beard like yours!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

lehi wrote:


> Bears Butt, I want a cool mountain man beard like yours!


All you gotta do is start growin it now and let it grow until you is my age. All things come to pass.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

lehi said:


> Bears Butt, I want a cool mountain man beard like yours!


That picture just proves that Santa is real. I wonder how Rudolph feels about you killin his kin folk though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BB-what is that blue suit you are sporting there? I don't know that I ever seen anything like that. Is that your layer under the buckskins?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I just threw up a little reminisce on the ol' blog.

http://www.huntaddicts.com/blog


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge 29 wrote:


> BB-what is that blue suit you are sporting there? I don't know that I ever seen anything like that. Is that your layer under the buckskins?


The "blue suit" as you call it is actually a "capote", which is a wool blanket made into a wrap around coat. I have my full leather shirt and pants on under it. Most always hunt with my leathers on, a bit more traditional than camo. But I'll wear camo also when the conditions are right.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It is the original _Snuggie_, before they were made out of acrylic polyester and sold on TV.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

NHS said:


> It is the original _Snuggie_, before they were made out of acrylic polyester and sold on TV.


LOL :lol:


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

my 2009 muzzle buck


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice...I'm surprised to see him still with some velvet on. KEEP 'EM COMING GUYS.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

07 muzzy
[attachment=1:1iknvgpd]IMG_0706.jpg[/attachment:1iknvgpd]

08 muzzy
[attachment=0:1iknvgpd]IMG_0894.jpg[/attachment:1iknvgpd]


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

2001, man, I was a little kid...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty serious look there Andymansavage! Nice buck!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Bowgy, great deer and a very nice mount...who did it?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Bowgy, great deer and a very nice mount...who did it?


Mount was done by Danny Stratton of Cedar City, he is a true artist, spends alot of time to make it look real by carving the foam and adding I think clay sculpting.

The Turkey Tail and Beard mount by the deer was done by our own Tex-O-bob.


----------

